# WotC History of the Open Game License by Justin Alexander



## FallenRX (Yesterday at 7:41 PM)

Justin Alexander made a video of his history of the Open Game license, put a lot into context, espeically the 3.5e/4e era perspective shift.

Its a good watch

Here is it in written version. (This version was made before current events, but obviously, the situation has changed, but still a good write upl).








						Open Gaming License: A Brief History
					

What the heck is an Open Gaming License?And why should you care?The Open Gaming License, or OGL, is what lets people sell D&D-compatible adventures and supplements without getting Hasbro




					thealexandrian.net


----------

